# Buddy



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm glad Buddy found a new home but sad that you won't be sticking around. Hope things turn around for you and you find your way back here to GRF.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Buddy has a new home, but we will miss you. I hope everyting settles down for you soon and life gets better.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry to see you leave...I hope everything will be ok. Glad Buddy found a home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's Girl*

Allan's Girl

I hope it is nothing serious-we will MISS YOU!
So glad that Buddy found a loving home-thank you for fostering him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for fostering Buddy. I hope you will come back to the forum when you feel up to it. We are thinking of you. I am glad that Buddy is going to his furever home.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you'll be leaving us. I hope you find your way back to GRF and fostering once circumstances allow. Great job with Buddy, he will love his new fur-ever home!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a sweetie Buddy is  I hope that you will soon be back on the forum and back to fostering.


----------

